# Zebra snails



## jeffro79 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all.
I recently posted about an algae outbreak i had in my tank and was asking if Bristlenose Plecs were up to the job as the pet store were trying to sell them me. I listened to everyones views that you shouldn't just buy fish for the purpose of doing a job but for the fish itself so i decided not to buy any. But wow i came across these little guys called Zebra Snails and i had to buy some they looked cool although the missus would disagree.
I Have put them in my established tank and they are happily munching on any algae i have present. 
The only fault i can say about these guys is that at some point im going to run out of algae as they have had it all.
Anyway i thought it would be worth mentioning these chaps for any of you that need algae munchers try them out.

Ste


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I put in tiger snails, trumpet snails and pond snails. They keep it clean and even choked down on a fungus outbreak on one of my driftwood pieces.

Cool workers.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Do they breed in freshwater?


----------



## jeffro79 (Apr 21, 2013)

jentralala said:


> Do they breed in freshwater?


Ive heard that they hard to breed in tropical aquariums as they like to breed in brakish waters but thats not from personnel experience.


----------



## jeffro79 (Apr 21, 2013)

JDM said:


> I put in tiger snails, trumpet snails and pond snails. They keep it clean and even choked down on a fungus outbreak on one of my driftwood pieces.
> 
> Cool workers.
> 
> Jeff.


Thanks Jeff... I might keep my out for those too... I have a cave in one of my tanks that had a good growth of algae on which now has a bald patch... 

Ste


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Zebras = nerite snails.
I love them. I have 2 olive nerites and a zebra nerite. I think it's fine to buy certain types of fish/invertebrates just to do a job. You're still enjoying them even if the main reason is because you need an algae eater. Anyway, Nerites are awesome cleaners and fun to watch, too. One of my olive nerites rides on the shell of the other one about 80% of the time. I don't even know when it actually eats. haha.
They can only breed in brackish water, but they will lay eggs in fresh water- they just won't hatch.


----------



## jeffro79 (Apr 21, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> Zebras = nerite snails.
> I love them. I have 2 olive nerites and a zebra nerite. I think it's fine to buy certain types of fish/invertebrates just to do a job. You're still enjoying them even if the main reason is because you need an algae eater. Anyway, Nerites are awesome cleaners and fun to watch, too. One of my olive nerites rides on the shell of the other one about 80% of the time. I don't even know when it actually eats. haha.
> They can only breed in brackish water, but they will lay eggs in fresh water- they just won't hatch.


Thanks for that. 
I've had them in the tank for around 2 weeks now and I find them more entertaining than the fish! The tanks not been this clean since I bought it.
Gutted, I wish mine would hitch a ride, that would make a good photo


----------

